# BMW F10 M5 ownership and experience



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello,

Now that my commute is significantly reduced I'm contemplating replacing my 435D with one of the above.

Initial thoughts are to go for an LCI (2014 on) as it looks a little fresher. Options wise they all come pretty well specced but the multi-function seats with lumbar support etc. appeal.

If anyone with first hand experience of these is able to give me any general pointers that would be great. Online research suggests they're pretty reliable although 1/10 consume oil (not sure how I can really check this out on inspection?). Any particularly big services or maintenance requirements to watch out for e.g. expect a £5k bill at 40,000 miles?

Thanks in advance :car:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

I would look for warranty and under 60k, although probably not as bad as the V10s for things going wrong, but then again it's an M Car!
Competition pack is nice depending on your budget, see if any have the service pack if its in the 5year/50k range , LED headlights, M Multifunction seats

Some good info here mate

https://f10.m5post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1572610
https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=70&t=1644326


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks. General consensus seems to be that these seem robust for the type of car that they are and a decent ownership prospect. A few years back looking into the E60, the 'gargantuan' running costs and plentiful horror stories put me off.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

There will always be horror stories about the cars but barely any good ones, you could read 1 bad story in 1000.
When I got my M6 I couldn't be happier, actually like the SMG box, my first one and the noise is something else at a touch of a button. I picked up a clutch/flywheel for £800 just to be on the safeside, although my warranty will cover it.

These cars have alot of electronics in them which is why its best to have a warranty as electrical gremlins can be a pita!

Best to go out and test drive afew to get a feel to see what they are like compared to the 435D  Only took me 7 years to find my M6 LOL!

Not sure what your budget is...

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201908291638222


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks. Looking to stay sub £30k which still seems to get a fair bit of car for the money.

There seems to be quite a spread in pricing for similar miles/spec and some ads have been around a while - guess it's quite a slow mover. Not sure what sort of movement in price is typical for these sorts of cars - buyers in small numbers but dealers prepared to wait it out for the high margin.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Well after a couple of months of research and a few false starts I put a deposit down on a Monte Carlo Blue LCI - I think I know most option codes off by heart now . It's an AUC so the years BMW warranty is comforting.

Couple of hours drive away and all I've seen of it is a 2 minute video. The sales exec seems decent and I have stressed that I'm particular with regards to condition so fingers crossed it's not a wasted journey.

These do seem incredible value for money at the moment.

First car I'm a little apprehensive about driving given the 560 bhp and RWD coming up to winter :doublesho


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

-Stuart W- said:


> Well after a couple of months of research and a few false starts I put a deposit down on a Monte Carlo Blue LCI - I think I know most option codes off by heart now . It's an AUC so the years BMW warranty is comforting.
> 
> Couple of hours drive away and all I've seen of it is a 2 minute video. The sales exec seems decent and I have stressed that I'm particular with regards to condition so fingers crossed it's not a wasted journey.
> 
> ...


tease us all with the link!

good luck, only live once - enjoy it.

and if it goes wrong who needs to eat anyway. and hot water and heating are over rated!


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks. It's already been removed from the AUC website so they're optimistic I'll take it which is positive.

Will post some pics once I get her home :detailer:

Yeah, needed man maths to justify this one :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

This is going to be Mega! When do you go see it/fetch it?


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

First thing tomorrow - it's 2 hours away which isn't too bad considering my 4 hour journey on the last car.

Always love new car day :car:

Only kicker is it happened quite quickly and I'd just put a full tank of diesel in the 435 which is going as a part-ex.


----------



## simonharris (Jul 16, 2014)

without wanting to put a downer on proceedings, it might be a "cheap" car now but it still comes with expensive car running bills, oh and forget it in the winter, will be utterly useless.

That said there is nothing quite like the feeling of 500+ BHP under your right foot  From what I understand they respond rather well to remaps and a few light mods to up the power even more!


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

simonharris said:


> without wanting to put a downer on proceedings, it might be a "cheap" car now but it still comes with expensive car running bills, oh and forget it in the winter, will be utterly useless.
> 
> That said there is nothing quite like the feeling of 500+ BHP under your right foot  From what I understand they respond rather well to remaps and a few light mods to up the power even more!


Thanks. I'm prepared for the associated running costs of what was an £80k motor so going into this with my eyes open and am fortunate enough to be able to cover any scary bills. For what it is the running costs don't appear too bad...

Yeah probably a rubbish time to buy just ahead of winter but it will give me a chance to get used to the car - I'm no driving god and so will likely pootle around until spring 

It's a non comp pack (only driven a comp) so exhaust note might be lacking a little - aftermarket exhausts could be an option in future


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"Yeah probably a rubbish time to buy just ahead of winter but it will give me a chance to get used to the car - I'm no driving god and so will likely pootle around until spring "

Just fit Winter tyres and you'll be fine. :thumb:


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Good idea. I'll see if I can pick up some complete winter wheels rather than just swapping tyres.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Picked her up yesterday and covered about 100 miles so far - most of which were the return trip from the dealer :car:

It's in pretty good shape for a 5.5 year old car although will benefit from a proper detail and ceramic coating come spring time :buffer:

Very impressed so far and it really lives up to its Jekyll & Hyde reputation.

Only touched the interior so far giving it a quick spruce up and focussing mainly on the leather and glass which were grubby. The multi-function seats and merino leather are wonderfully comfortable and add a high quality feel which really lifts the interior. Pics were before I cleaned the pedals :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

That’s looks heavenly love the colour, seats just everything !


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice :thumb: 

Enjoy it


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you. The seats were a must-have option for me.

This is Monte Carlo Blue and my 435D was Estoril Blue...not much difference to my eye. My son even said 'it's the same car isn't it?'

The leather has come up well after a couple of goes with the DJ leather cleaner and I've managed to get some of the sheen off the steering wheel.

Will have to sort those exhaust tips sooner rather than later


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Always been a fan of the M5. Enjoy.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

It's a little more grown-up than I was expecting but I'm getting older (37 ) and have children so just right for me.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Now that's a sunning car Stu.

I'm not one bit jealous, enjoy buddy, you lucky bugga!!


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks. Fingers crossed it's a good one :thumb:

IMO these are fantastic value at the moment.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Next door had one the same great car looks like new inside, enjoy


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Next door had one the same great car looks like new inside, enjoy


Thanks. Yes, pleased with how well the interior came up with a couple of hours on it.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Lovely car, enjoy!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That's awesome my friend. Enjoy.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh you're going to have a lot of fun with that!!!! Its one beautiful car. 

Health to enjoy!!

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

What a beauty. Very jealous stu, happy motoring buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Amazing car - what I wanted! I had a look at a couple of F10 M5s. My brain said yes and I was trying to look at it as an investment, my wallet said no to the running costs. I do regret not having held out for one and won't know if I would have had high running costs, but I wanted to change to a bigger car so now have a G30. 

Keep us posted on your fun times in the new motor so I carry on dreaming!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

That is a stunning car! Keep us all posted with it!


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Arvi said:


> Amazing car - what I wanted! I had a look at a couple of F10 M5s. My brain said yes and I was trying to look at it as an investment, my wallet said no to the running costs. I do regret not having held out for one and won't know if I would have had high running costs, but I wanted to change to a bigger car so now have a G30.
> 
> Keep us posted on your fun times in the new motor so I carry on dreaming!


Thanks. Yes, need to go into one of these with your eyes open re. running costs. Insurance was about £50 more than the 435D and tax is similar as the 4 had a list price in excess of £40k. It's thirsty but my mileage had reduced by 75% so no worse off financially. Warranty along with brakes and servicing should hopefully be my biggest expense :thumb:

Smiles per gallon win :car:


----------

